# Been disappointed?



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

After meeting another 2cooler?
Last year I talked a few times with another member that was asking for some help with something. The help he needed was no big deal and I was happy to do it. It was the response I got from him when I showed up to help. This person was very rude eventhough he knew I was going to show up. I don't understand what I may have done.
Not asking for any names nor will I give any. Just asking if any of y'all have met another 2cooler and thought to yourself that this is not the same person I talk to over the net?
Funny how we get an image of people by there actions or words on this site. :smile:

I'm just now asking this because it still bugs me!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe he thought 2cool was a dating site and wanted more from you or maybe he thought you were ugly!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yes. And thats all I am going to say about that.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

hammerdown said:


> Maybe he thought 2cool was a dating site and wanted more from you or maybe he thought you were ugly!


The ugly part I can do. The dating part ain't gonna happen!!!!


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

People are people, 2cool or not. You don't know what transpired with him before you got there.

Water off a duck's back. Don't waste another second worrying about it...


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

Believe it or not....some people on 2cool are A-holes.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

lovethemreds said:


> Believe it or not....some people on 2cool are A-holes.


That's a old Chinese proverb...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

mdmerlin said:


> People are people, 2cool or not. You don't know what transpired with him before you got there.
> 
> Water off a duck's back. Don't waste another second worrying about it...


Yes, something could have happened before I arrived but no need to act like I was tresspassing. A simple " Sorry but something has come up " would have been nice.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I got a Tshirt (not a real one) and he got 2 days labor free Plus my tank of fuel free. Never heard from him again. Well I did hear from him but just a sob story.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

So far, so good for me. I haven't met a whole bunch, but the ones that I have, I consider to be friends. Sorry about your experience, but we are a large, diverse group.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Yes, definitely. Once I went fishing with Master Cylinder. He looked nothing like his avatar.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Not yet.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Everyone I have met have been standup folks.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> Yes, definitely. Once I went fishing with Master Cylinder. He looked nothing like his avatar.





cody p said:


> Not yet.


I was wondering why he hasn't been posting much lately. He must be getting elective surgery. :biggrin:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

All have become friends so far thanks guys no hatin hear .


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mdmerlin said:


> People are people, 2cool or not.


my thoughts, too. i've found that 2cool is pretty much a reflection of society in general ... but just more ******** on 2cool.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Really MC? Bevis and Butthead???

I hereby start a petition to bring back MCs old avatar!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Brassnadz said:


> Really MC? Bevis and Butthead???
> 
> I hereby start a petition to bring back MCs old avatar!


X2!!!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*people*



mastercylinder said:


> my thoughts, too. i've found that 2cool is pretty much a reflection of society in general ... but just more ******** on 2cool.


 X2, i've met some good people here and avoided some.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Brassnadz said:


> Really MC? Bevis and Butthead???
> 
> I hereby start a petition to bring back MCs old avatar!


He must have read the above post by JC complaining that he didn't look like his avatar, and changed it. Just sayn.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Mike77015 said:


> He must have read the above post by JC complaining that he didn't look like his avatar, and changed it. Just sayn.


Now that's funny!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

and thus the b-list was born...


bwahahahahaha


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Disappointment is that every time Josh has brought Jamie fishing it was too cold for her to wear her bikini. hwell:


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I have met 2 people from here.

Drilher - Awesome guy, great fisherman, type of guy who would probably give you the shirt off his back if you needed it. 

Mullethead - I dont see him post here any more, but fished with him a year or two back. Great guy as well, we had a blast teaching each other some new areas to fish in and around Aransas Bay.


----------



## Morris_II (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread reminds me of one night stands. You were used and it's time to get over it. :rotfl:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Morris_II said:


> This thread reminds me of one night stands. You were used and it's time to get over it. :rotfl:


LOL! Yep!


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

I've personally met 4, all standup guys, I consider them friends now. I say post up his name and let the games begin!


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

I've only met up with a couple from here, both good guys. But i have seen some threads that make me question people. Same guy that needs help one week, going on an overseas vacation the next...

I gave away a door in the classifieds, guy calls me up, too far for him to drive to pick it up....so, do mind delivering it to me?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

9121SS said:


> The help he needed was no big deal and I was happy to do it. It was the response I got from him when I showed up to help. This person was very rude eventhough he knew I was going to show up. I don't understand what I may have done.


well, maybe if you haddnuh come off acting like some sorta FKIA, i wouldna _been_ so rude!......... hwell:










- Married but looking


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I met a few. All good folks so far.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I've only met one 2cooler - make that two but one I didn't find out till later was a 2cooler, the site had nothing to do with the meeting - face to face and both were pleasant experiences.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

a couple more said:


> I've only met up with a couple from here, both good guys. But i have seen some threads that make me question people. *Same guy that needs help one week, going on an overseas vacation the next...*
> 
> Karma's a *****!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still somewhat of a newbie, but my 2cool experience has been reversed. I started on 2cool after stumbling on the site and lurking for about 3 months. Then it turns out that about 10 people that I know in "real" life that are on 2cool.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I have met a couple dozen 2Coolers so far and they all seemed to be good people. Then again, I could be the bad apple. :slimer:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Brassnadz said:


> Everyone I have met have been standup folks.


X2..no complaints here.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I've had the privilege of meeting many 2coolers and fished with quite a few of those. All have been the best of folks. Some I've had the honor of calling true friends. Wouldn't trade a one. We should probably try to remember that it takes all sorts, and like any big family, we've got 'em all. 
The really bad sort don't seem to last very long on here, thanks to Mont. 
Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 drank all my beerz. Rusty S. smuggled cut mullet on my boat that he had hidden in his pants. I found him out when he kept popping slicks while we were wading. Some people.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Bill Fisher said:


> well, maybe if you haddnuh come off acting like some sorta FKIA, i wouldna _been_ so rude!......... hwell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can always depend on you to come up with a good reply! :rotfl::rotfl: LMAO!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 007 drank all my beerz. Rusty S. smuggled cut mullet on my boat that he had hidden in his pants. I found him out when he kept popping slicks while we were wading. Some people.


Mikey likes beer! :biggrin:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> and thus the b-list was born...
> 
> bwahahahahaha


:butterfly


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Uhm. What's the b-list? :mpd:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I've had the privilege of meeting many 2coolers and fished with quite a few of those. All have been the best of folks. Some I've had the honor of calling true friends. Wouldn't trade a one. We should probably try to remember that it takes all sorts, and like any big family, we've got 'em all.
> The really bad sort don't seem to last very long on here, thanks to Mont.
> Jus' sayin'.


Is that cause I got my own salsa bowl and didn't drop my teeth in yours?:biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like salsa! :biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I've had the privilege of meeting many 2coolers and fished with quite a few of those. All have been the best of folks. Some I've had the honor of calling true friends. Wouldn't trade a one. We should probably try to remember that it takes all sorts, and like any big family, we've got 'em all.
> The really bad sort don't seem to last very long on here, thanks to Mont.
> Jus' sayin'.





Blk Jck 224 said:


> 007 drank all my beerz. Rusty S. smuggled cut mullet on my boat that he had hidden in his pants. I found him out when he kept popping slicks while we were wading. Some people.





slopoke said:


> Mikey likes beer! :biggrin:


I have had the privelege and honor to not only meet but, fish with so many that I lost count. Unfortunately....I just happen to screw over not only a fellow 2cooler but a fishing buddy and a friend....HECK!!! We even fished together in a FLW Kingfish tourney out of state together. I'm sure that everyone knows who I'm talking about and I'm trying to do everything in my power to make things right. But to answer the OP's original question....I haven't met a 2cooler that I haven't liked yet....Pokey included.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

007 said:


> I have had the privelege and honor to not only meet but, fish with so many that I lost count. Unfortunately....I just happen to screw over not only a fellow 2cooler but a fishing buddy and a friend....HECK!!! We even fished together in a FLW Kingfish tourney out of state together. I'm sure that everyone knows who I'm talking about and I'm trying to do everything in my power to make things right. But to answer the OP's original question....I haven't met a 2cooler that I haven't liked yet....Pokey included.


Well looky there. Don't **** where you eat. :brew:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Well looky there. Don't **** where you eat. :brew:


You know me better than that Brad! S**t couldn't have happened at a worse time.....and...BTW... I've got a "collection agent" looking for the subs that I hired to do the job.....and he guarntees his work 100%.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I have met soooooo many 2coolers from the boat show and fishing show and have gotten to fish with quite a few as well, so far everyone had been great! Well, cept for one..... (I'll never tell)


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I have met soooooo many 2coolers from the boat show and fishing show and have gotten to fish with quite a few as well, so far everyone had been great! Well, cept for one..... (I'll never tell)


 I hear ya....InfamousJ doesn't always make a good first impression, but you should probably give him another chance. He's not all that bad. :rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I have met soooooo many 2coolers from the boat show and fishing show and have gotten to fish with quite a few as well, so far everyone had been great! Well, cept for one..... (I'll never tell)


Sorry...Too many pinto beans the day before.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I have only met a few and that meeting was only for a very short time. You might know the one I go to help is having a bad day. I have had many invite me on a fishing trip but I really don't have alot of free time. Guess I need to make time. I know there are lots of good people on here cause I see it every day. I hardly ever ask for help but if I do I know I can get it right here.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Ive met a few and so far not dissapointed. But everyone acts a little different in different scenarios. Me for instant I like to talk and bs. I seem like a nice guy ,hang around the deer lease and youll love me. Step foot on my boat I become a total *****! I am really anal about my boat,gear and safety of the crew. I know I do it and dont mean to but Im tired of losing gear and having things tore up. Lost over 2k in rod and reels last year from people being irresponsible.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I've met a few and have had no bad experiences... all were standup folks.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sorry...Too many pinto beans the day before.


I was only disappointed with you because you didn't wear your banana hammocks 
Next fishing trip be sure to wear 'em!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

There has only been one 2 cooler that I've met in person and didn't care for. If he'd have been sober when I met him, it might've turned out differently. Y'all are all pretty weird, but generally tolerable.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I met Brad Luby....he was a cool dude.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> There has only been one 2 cooler that I've met in person and didn't care for. If he'd have been sober when I met him, it might've turned out differently. Y'all are all pretty weird, but generally tolerable.


I keep telling you I wasn't drunk. I was infatuated with your beauty!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I keep telling you I wasn't drunk. I was infatuated with your beauty!!


Bobby..... you had to take out your teeth just to eat the chips and salsa.....just sayin


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Bobby..... you had to take out your teeth just to eat the chips and salsa.....just sayin


I know they just got in the way.:biggrin:

Then I had to hide them to keep you and Slopoke from playing with them. Melon just wanted to borrow them.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I keep telling you I wasn't drunk. I was infatuated with your beauty!!


Nah, it wasn't you. I'm used to that reaction.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I know they just got in the way.:biggrin:
> 
> Then I had to hide them to keep you and Slopoke from playing with them. Melon just wanted to borrow them.


Melon did have quite the fixation with them so did JQ and Catchysome Fishy and Haute Pursuit and Trodery.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Bobby said:


> I know they just got in the way.:biggrin:
> 
> Then I had to hide them to keep you and Slopoke from playing with them. Melon just wanted to borrow them.





txgoddess said:


> Nah, it wasn't you. I'm used to that reaction.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> There has only been one 2 cooler that I've met in person and didn't care for. If he'd have been sober when I met him, it might've turned out differently. Y'all are all pretty weird, but generally tolerable.


Was it SWS???? Lmao!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> There has only been one 2 cooler that I've met in person and didn't care for. If he'd have been sober when I met him, it might've turned out differently. Y'all are all pretty weird, but generally tolerable.


 We have not met. I will make it two 2 coolers when we do!:cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


>





Jamie_Lee said:


> Was it SWS???? Lmao!


Okay. Make that three 2 coolers.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> We have not met. I will make it two 2 coolers when we do!:cheers:


I've met very few sober 2coolers. You have to be really obnoxious for me to find you intolerable.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I've met very few sober 2coolers. You have to be really obnoxious for me to find you intolerable.


 i have a goal!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I've met very few sober 2coolers. You have to be really obnoxious for me to find you intolerable.


add me to that sober list cause I don't drink :smile:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> add me to that sober list cause I don't drink :smile:


BS!!!!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I've met 007...:headknock


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> I met Brad Luby....he was a cool dude.


I was going to say I met Brad Luby but he was a drunk a hole that kept getting lost.:brew2:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I've met 007...:headknock


..........AND????????


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

007 said:


> ..........AND????????


 and he has a man crush on ya. "Just sayin"


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

i'm disappointed


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

007 said:


> ..........AND????????


You da man!! :cheers:

Looking forward to the next time.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> i'm disappointed


You're a dissappointment.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> i'm disappointed


was it me?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

24Buds said:


> and he has a man crush on ya. "Just sayin"


He forgot to mention that HE was the ONE that drove home with the rainbow flag sticker on the back of his "truck"


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

i love everybody!!  sometimes we just got to let it roll off our backs. and be a little more thick skinned. (as per a 2cooler here) one time when i got my feelings hurt.

ONE BIG HAPPY FAMILY!!

2 cool is 2COOL , everyone we have met, (and its been alot) we have made friends with, and is and has been and still is awesome. even Bobby! LOL


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

007 said:


> ..........AND????????


He's alive....good to see ya around again :brew2:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL! This right here is why I love this place!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

007 said:


> He forgot to mention that HE was the ONE that drove home with the rainbow flag sticker on the back of his "truck"


That was some funny stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> We have not met. I will make it two 2 coolers when we do!:cheers:


We have a mutual friend that says your alright. I have a lot of respect for their opinion so I will see when and if we ever meet. :biggrin:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

007 said:


> He forgot to mention that HE was the ONE that drove home with the rainbow flag sticker on the back of his "truck"


When I rolled in on Saturday at the creek there were two guys in 1 bed.....Who was it :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> That was some funny stuff! :biggrin:


No it wasn't. 

I got still it hanging in the garage.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Jay Baker said:


> When I rolled in on Saturday at the creek there were two guys in 1 bed.....Who was it :rotfl:


Not sure...I was on the couch. :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> was it me?


no maam


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

007 said:


> He forgot to mention that HE was the ONE that drove home with the rainbow flag sticker on the back of his "truck"


I will give him this..... there were at least a dozen boats there...when the time came, only 3 boats went out and he was on one them. We actualy vsawv the POC Tpy Run go past us. Nick is actually a pretty cool dude.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> was it me?


Boom.............:smile:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> We have a mutual friend that says your alright. I have a lot of respect for their opinion so I will see when and if we ever meet. :biggrin:


 Who might that be? I'll try not to make a liar out of them


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Long pole is cool.. even if he was a mistake. Glad they kept him.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

007 said:


> I will give him this..... there were at least a dozen boats there...when the time came, only 3 boats went out and he was on one them. We actualy vsawv the POC Tpy Run go past us. Nick is actually a pretty cool dude.


And of course I pick the one that wants to wade in chest deep water, while it's 28 deg. outside.

And we only had 2 cigs left that morning. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

wordz of advi_S_e........

never trust a 2Cooler........

and if yer over 50.....

never trust a fart


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> Long pole is cool.. even if he was a mistake. Glad they kept him.


Thank ya...I guess daddy's birth control method wasn't on point that night.

That was a good time and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

HUH??


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

007 said:


> HUH??


Have you missed me just as much as i've missed you?!?!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Met plenty and other than the guy that stares at me every morning when I shave, all have been good guys to hang out with. Newest meet was on Saturday with Huachingo at the Pike's Pit BBQ Cookoff for the USO in College Station. He was cooking with the Po Campo Cookers and I was on the Theta Theta Old Boys (Pike Alumni) team. Good guy and they made some fine BBQ to boot.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

007 said:


> HUH??


What??? 2coolers i have met have been cool... only one or 2 gomers.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> What??? 2coolers i have met have been cool... only one or 2 gomers.


I still havent found one yet that could beat me on the golf course...just sayin


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Have you missed me just as much as i've missed you?!?!


Yes or no or maybe......you had too many clothes on the last time but you still caught fish


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

007 said:


> I still havent found one yet that could beat me on the golf course...just sayin


liar. i kicked your butt on the golf course a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> liar.


Bring it gramps!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

want me to get a tee time for sunday?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> want me to get a tee time for sunday?


That would be a DUUHH!!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

007 said:


> I still havent found one yet that could beat me on the golf course...just sayin


 come on out to the country club thursday! Rematch!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

dbarham said:


> come on out to the country club thursday! Rematch!


DeeeWayne.......you still aint got a snowballs chance in hades.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

007 said:


> DeeeWayne.......you still aint got a snowballs chance in hades.


Just ask LouieB or P00nchaser.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

007 said:


> That would be a DUUHH!!!!!


i'll make a tee time for four for sunday morning. any of you other douchebags can come play with us if you want. let me or 007 know if you're interested.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I got my own false teeth thank you 007.. I don't need ta admire Bobby's..
That was Pokey...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

golf is gay


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I got my own false teeth thank you 007.. I don't need ta admire Bobby's..
> That was Pokey...


But you saw the whole thing transpire Mr. Quest.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> i'll make a tee time for four for sunday morning. any of you other douchebags can come play with us. let me or 007 know if you're interested.


We'll play indys, round robins, wolf, greenies, and a nassau or 2.

Not to mention skins and birdies


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I like Pokey!

Trodery stuck me with a $250 dinner bill last night by playing the birthday card!  LMAO :cheers:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

007 said:


> Just ask LouieB or P00nchaser.


 aww come on I wasnt that far back even after a five year layoff I been playing a little im not scared!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

007 said:


> Just ask LouieB or P00nchaser.


We must resist hack on hack crime... You win on the card but I get the skins!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

007 said:


> We'll play indys, round robins, wolf, greenies, and a nassau or 2.
> 
> Not to mention skins and birdies


 come to alvin thursday! plenty money players there:shamrock:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

dbarham said:


> come to alvin thursday! plenty money players there:shamrock:


Would you rather give it to them or me?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Im in sunday... I got the bourbon.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Can say I have met a bunch of You Guys and Gals all over the place at gatherings on the beach to Point Tourney's every year--fishing and hunting with alot of you--Heck I even like 007--swam and fished with him way off and still refer folks to him for concrete work. I think we all are good and bad at any given moment.

"Life is a bed of Roses---Just have to watch out for the pricks"

Good times!

MC needs his old avatars back tho.

swamp


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> We must resist hack on hack crime... You win on the card but I get the skins!!!


I still took the overall lead! I killed ya'll on the back!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

007 said:


> Would you rather give it to them or me?


 I will take your cash too!:brew2:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

007 said:


> But you saw the whole thing transpire Mr. Quest.


 I saw pokey trying ta get em and then Blake... Catchy was eyein em also...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

dbarham said:


> I will take your cash too!:brew2:


Don't really see that happening......I've seen you play...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> golf is gay


Gilberts cool!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

007 said:


> I still took the overall lead! I killed ya'll on the back!


Ok... if you wear some yellow shrimp boots, you can ride in my cart.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

seabo said:


> Gilberts cool!


Gilbert's burn handle :smile:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> Ok... if you wear some yellow shrimp boots, you can ride in my cart.


I would wear them, but it wouldn't be the same!! SHAMA-LAMA-DING-DONG!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

007 said:


> Don't really see that happening......I've seen you play...


 likewise:headknock


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I saw pokey trying ta get em and then Blake... Catchy was eyein em also...


I hope he leaves them horse toothed fangs with me... would make a cool door knocker if you wipe the hot sauce off of them!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

dbarham said:


> likewise:headknock


Bring it Mr. Manville Mob that plays with a hybrid. I've got something for you and you know it!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

007 said:


> I would wear them, but it wouldn't be the same!! SHAMA-LAMA-DING-DONG!!!!


Tru dat


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm disappointed no one has jacked the thread yet.:spineyes:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> I'm disappointed no one has jacked the tread yet.:spineyes:


Tread or thread?

Link?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Tread or thread?


Huhhwell: You spell checking during beer time j


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

007 said:


> I have had the privelege and honor to not only meet but, fish with so many that I lost count. Unfortunately....I just happen to screw over not only a fellow 2cooler but a fishing buddy and a friend....HECK!!! We even fished together in a FLW Kingfish tourney out of state together. I'm sure that everyone knows who I'm talking about and I'm trying to do everything in my power to make things right.
> 
> I'm tired of the excuses and bs. I tried my best to not post anything here but this just burns me up. You text us last week that you did not want to have to sell your boat to take care of this....... and now you have the balls to come on here and talk about playing golf. ARE YOU KIDDING ME??????? YOU OWE ME ALMOST $4000. If I screwed someone out of this much money that would be the last thing I would be doing let alone posting on a website about it. How about working or hell why not pick up cans on the side of the road to get me my money back. This just blows me away. You have had my money since January.:headknock


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

In before the lock down.....


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> Huhhwell: You spell checking during beer time j


Just trying to keep it going till the evening crew gets here ^^^^


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> In before the lock down.....


Yes


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yawn


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> In before the lock down.....





Jay Baker said:


> Yes


*X 3 *


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow! This Chit is gonna hit the fan!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Well I'm disappointed........


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

PM'd Railbird a few times and when I was in C.C., to visit dear ole dad, he gave me a call and a fishin' we went. I couldn't of asked for a better trip or 2 cooler. I met him at a local Walmart. I figured it was common courtesy to provide some adult beverages. Upon opening the cooler, I found there was no room for the beverages I bought. It was already full!!!! I knew it was going to be a GREAT day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

24Buds said:


> i have a goal!


I know one thing you can do to get on her bad side.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Does anybody know what my question was on this thread? LOL! I don't think so. Not any longer anyway.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> I know one thing you can do to get on her bad side.


I have no doubt that he has a spiral notebook of ideas already.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

OK- back to the orginal question?
met a few-been so so to good
have helped when I can and will continue if available.
Even know a few people on here from years past.
I enjoy the views and advice you can get -good, bad or UGLY.
sounds like we have a couple unhappy campers though
Does this mean the golf game is off?


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> I've met 007...:headknock





007 said:


> ..........AND????????


 ... I haven't! But I want to....

LOL

_Edit_ IBTL


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

driftfish20 said:


> ... I haven't! But I want to....
> 
> LOL


X2! there are alot I would like to meet.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I saw pokey trying ta get em and then Blake... Catchy was eyein em also...


Not true, Mr. Quest. I was jus' eyein' tha salsa and Bobby's toofuses jus' ended up in there. Strictly coincidence. :rybka:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Not true, Mr. Quest. I was jus' eyein' tha salsa and Bobby's toofuses jus' ended up in there. Strictly coincidence. :rybka:


I dunno, y'alls chip basket sure emptied out fast after the teefus incident... kind of like one of you had Predator teef!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Only met 2 or 3 that I didn't know from other sites already, and talked to a few others on the phone with advice about fishing, where to go, what to use, etc. Keep hoping to make one of the get togethers to meet more. Had a good experience so far.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

dont tell anyone but i gotta keep my image up im actully mean an nasty--shush-mums the word--lol


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Long Pole said:


> No it wasn't.
> 
> *I got still it hanging in the garage.*


Thought your trophy room was in the house? 

Judging by your sentence structure...you're still visibly shaken by the experience! :rotfl:

Let's do it again!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had a good time with everyone I've met so far. 
That reminds me, I need to call bullred.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Thought your trophy room was in the house?
> 
> Judging by your sentence structure...you're still visibly shaken by the experience! :rotfl:
> 
> Let's do it again!


*** happened to my grammar checker?

Momma won't let me hang those kind of thangs on the fridge anymore. She says that it disturbs the guest. :frown:

Let me know when and I'm in.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I know one thing you can do to get on her bad side.


What might that be?



txgoddess said:


> I have no doubt that he has a spiral notebook of ideas already.


I still have some room in the back of it. I broke the tip off my #3 pencilsad_smiles


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

One BIG happy family. It all works out in the end. "All" families have their "temporary" problems. 2cool is no different. "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

....and he's gone again.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

chuck richey said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have had the privelege and honor to not only meet but, fish with so many that I lost count. Unfortunately....I just happen to screw over not only a fellow 2cooler but a fishing buddy and a friend....HECK!!! We even fished together in a FLW Kingfish tourney out of state together. I'm sure that everyone knows who I'm talking about and I'm trying to do everything in my power to make things right.
> ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Don't know the whole entire story, and don't wanna know. But maybe he's trying to recoop the money by winning it on the golf course.
> 
> But until his game returns and gets good enough to win, we appreciate it.


and all this time I thought it wasn't worth it.. guess I will have to show up now since he has ALMOST $4,000 (I'm sure he's lost some of it on the links between then and now). Wish I would have got in earlier.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

007 said:


> I still havent found one yet that could beat me on the golf course...just sayin


 You ever played Infamoose? You ever played me? :rotfl:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

007 said:


> I still took the overall lead! I killed ya'll on the back!


what kind of scores are we talking about here Mike? if you're winning skins with bogies and beating everyone with a 96...i wouldn't brag a whole bunch! haha


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> what kind of scores are we talking about here Mike? if you're winning skins with bogies and beating everyone with a 96...i wouldn't brag a whole bunch! haha


Yea, let's hear some numbers. There was a day when I would have wanted some of this, regardless of the numbers, just not today.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

shaggydog said:


> Yea, let's hear some numbers. There was a day when I would have wanted some of this, regardless of the numbers, just not today.


I shot an 80 once. I didn't do as well on the back nine, though.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I shot an 80 once. I didn't do as well on the back nine, though.


LOL - I bet the squirrels were nervous! :slimer:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I shot an 80 once. I didn't do as well on the back nine, though.


I want no part of you, thanks.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I shot an 80 once. I didn't do as well on the back nine, though.





shaggydog said:


> I want no part of you, thanks.


 I do


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

24Buds said:


> I do


Easy big fellow, I don't think we're talking about the same thing.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> Easy big fellow, I don't think we're talking about the same thing.


 in that case I want out!:headknock


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*So let me get this straight*

Some dude owes some other dude 4K for work that was never done and dude that owes money is out playing golf and posting about it on the I-net on the same board that the dude that is owed the money is a member on...............:headknock:headknock:

(please exuse run-on)



LouieB said:


> chuck richey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know the whole entire story, and don't wanna know. But maybe he's trying to recoop the money by winning it on the golf course.
> ...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> LOL - I bet the squirrels were nervous! :slimer:


I use easily findable fluorescent yellow golf balls, except for that one hole at Texas City. It's a b**** trying to find my ball in with all those range balls.



shaggydog said:


> Easy big fellow, I don't think we're talking about the same thing.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> Some dude owes some other dude 4K for work that was never done and dude that owes money is out playing golf and posting about it on the I-net on the same board that the dude that is owed the money is a member on...............:headknock:headknock:
> 
> Naah...You missed the whole other part of the story including the donkey & the midget strippers.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

24Buds said:


> in that case I want out!:headknock


I have my own goddess, thank you.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

shaggydog said:


> I have my own goddess, thank you.


He does, too. He just likes runnin' his mouth on the innernet.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I've met a few. The first one I met and fished with told me a story on the way home from Sabine...He told me his wife had a concern with him going fishing with someone he met over the internet. Never know could be a murderer...I responded with, "The trip ain't over yet!". 

Anyway so far so good. Not one bad apple.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I've only met a coupla 2coolers and they are really good people. I've talked to a handful of others on the phone and they are as well.

With that said......I extended a hunting invitation last year that was accepted, and then I couldn't make good on it due to a wife in grad school. Feel like dirt about that one, and still hope to make it up.

Though I haven't met too many 2coolers, I've been around here a while and there are a lot that I'd be honored to share my roof, table or campfire with.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Some dude owes some other dude 4K for work that was never done and dude that owes money is out playing golf and posting about it on the I-net on the same board that the dude that is owed the money is a member on...............:headknock:headknock:
> 
> (please exuse run-on)
> 
> ...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> I've only met a coupla 2coolers and they are really good people. I've talked to a handful of others on the phone and they are as well.
> 
> With that said......I extended a hunting invitation last year that was accepted, and then I couldn't make good on it due to a wife in grad school. Feel like dirt about that one, and still hope to make it up.
> 
> Though I haven't met too many 2coolers, I've been around here a while and there are a lot that I'd be honored to share my roof, table or campfire with.


well huntinguy at least they accepted, ive met and fished with around 8, all firstclass folks! but when it comes time to come up here and hunt, no one blasts off, maybe they're scared of me with a gun? lol ,i'll keep tryin .


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

seabo said:


> well huntinguy at least they accepted, ive met and fished with around 8, all firstclass folks! but when it comes time to come up here and hunt, no one blasts off, maybe they're scared of me with a gun? lol ,i'll keep tryin .


I'm still not sure about you and your netx folks up that way with guns.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> I'm still not sure about you and your netx folks up that way with guns.


harmless,,, dunt t dun dun...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> I'm still not sure about you and your netx folks up that way with guns.


 theres somethin i forgot to tell ya, gave up banjo playin when ma let me out of school in the early seventys to help provide for the family, bout the time baby bo needed shoes,,, for workin in the log woods.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I am still sooo disappointed.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> and all this time I thought it wasn't worth it.. guess I will have to show up now since he has ALMOST $4,000 (I'm sure he's lost some of it on the links between then and now). Wish I would have got in earlier.


You might have to pay green fees and pick him up, he might have some warmed over Busch 16 ouncers for the cooler that he found while picking up cans though, lmao.:walkingsm rs


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

So who won the golf game


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

HA! I was thinking the same the other day.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> So who won the golf game


Charl, birdied last 4 holes.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I've been ripped off and lied too by a 2cooler. Not much you can do about it. I've also met folks I consider friends for life. 

People are people.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

What happend to blinky?


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

EndTuition said:


> I've been ripped off and lied too by a 2cooler. Not much you can do about it. I've also met folks I consider friends for life.
> 
> People are people.


That sux..that you got ripped off and lied to buy someone. This site is getting bigger by the minute. All the people that I have met on this site,are stand up folks,you are one of them sir.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for paying for our golf this weekend...007.

After all that beer and whiskey, I'm sure you're broke.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

i dont think anyone here actually exists.
since everyone lives on the computer, everyone is make believe.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

NewbieFisher said:


> i dont think anyone here actually exists.
> since everyone lives on the computer, everyone is make believe.


...Trolley trolley...lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Thanks for paying for our golf this weekend...007.
> 
> After all that beer and whiskey, I'm sure you're broke.


Instigator.:spineyes: rs


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I was able to meet many 2Coolers this past weekend and they are all awesome folks.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Dear txgoddess, 

I am sorry to have offended you while in my drunken stooper while I proceeded to hump your leg like a dog... at my house.... which you returned to.. a couple times. (Annual Fush Fro)

Hmm.... I guess I wasn't the drunk 2cooler you don't like..

Carry on.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what is it about TxGoddess that people get drunk and attempt to molest her?

:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Tiny said:


> Dear txgoddess,
> 
> I am sorry to have offended you while in my drunken stooper while I proceeded to hump your leg like a dog... at my house.... which you returned to.. a couple times. (Annual Fush Fro)
> 
> ...


She doesn't look disappointed to me. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ohh lawrdy, the pics come out!! LOL!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> what is it about TxGoddess that people get drunk and attempt to molest her?
> 
> :rotfl:


I have no idea. I'm a freak magnet.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

oh my....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> She doesn't look disappointed to me. Jus' sayin'.


You needa quit instigatin'.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> You needa quit instigatin'.


Come on! Poke wouldn't do that!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I have no idea. I'm a freak magnet.


 Hi, my name is 24Buds. Wanna dance:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> Hi, my name is 24Buds. Wanna dance:biggrin:


Case in point...


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Case in point...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

slopoke said:


> She doesn't look disappointed to me. Jus' sayin'.












Maybe not disappointed, but she looks like she wants to throw up if you ask me. :slimer:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> You needa quit instigatin'.


Jus' doin' my part.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Jus' doin' my part.


Your contribution has been noted. Now go chase some Cheetos.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Your contribution has been noted. Now go chase some Cheetos.


 puffy? You got a bag?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Your contribution has been noted. Now go chase some Cheetos.


Can't have none. I'm tryin' ta get my schoolboy figure back. :bounce: :mpd:

But I like 'em! :biggrin:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Your contribution has been noted. Now go chase some Cheetos.


Did you take that pic while driving?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Can't have none. I'm tryin' ta get my schoolboy figure back. :bounce: :mpd:


I hear ya. I can't have 'em either. I got my 9th grade figure back, now I'm working on my 12th grade figure.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Did you take that pic while driving?


No. I'm not that coordinated. I was parked.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Can't have none. I'm tryin' ta get my schoolboy figure back. :bounce: :mpd:
> 
> But I like 'em! :biggrin:


 School boys? Sick sick man


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

slopoke said:


> Can't have none. I'm tryin' ta get my schoolboy figure back. :bounce: :mpd:
> 
> But I like 'em! :biggrin:


Huh? Schoolboys? Are you a priest?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> School boys? Sick sick man





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Huh? Schoolboys? Are you a priest?


I'm disappointed in both of you.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

24Buds said:


> School boys? Sick sick man





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Huh? Schoolboys? Are you a priest?


Uhm. Nevermind.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'm disappointed in both of you.


 and this is new how?:wink:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> and this is new how?:wink:


It's not. I was just getting back on topic.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lawd...I apologize.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

This needs to be merged with that other thread. :an6:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

yeah it does. IJ has to do it cause my merge button is broke.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

then the 2000th poster might change again. 

:rotfl:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

never been disappointed 'cause i never expect anything


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not disappointed at all that this thread has gone on this long. It wouldn't hold a candle to that " Other " thread! :rotfl:


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Never been dissapointed, but I have low expectations of most people!!!

LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I've met a few 2coolers, can't say that I've met a bad one yet.

Stopped in and met huntinguy in La. when I went through there and toured his hunting/farming operation, heck of a nice fella.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Well not disappointed but i was helping with the judging at the bbq cook off. Met Chicken Boy and he aint no spring chicken lol. Also Bobby and Charlie did not look very old at all. In fact they might have lied about the age on profile.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

FISH ON said:


> Well not disappointed but i was helping with the judging at the bbq cook off. Met Chicken Boy and he aint no spring chicken lol. Also Bobby and Charlie did not look very old at all. In fact they might have lied about the age on profile.


You need to clean your spectacles. I can't speak for Charlie, but Bobby has to have shaved off AT LEAST 15 yrs from his real age.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Well he might have cleaned up real good to go to town that day. lol


----------

